# Fruit Trees



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

I just bought a new house and would love to plant some fruit trees, the problem is I have no idea where to start. I would like to plant 6-8 trees if I have the room. My backyard is about .5 of an acre, I am intrested in satsuma, lemon, peach, plum, lime, pear, and avacado. What grows good in my area? I am also not sure about the pollenation part of the process. How far do I plant them apart? Do I need 1 or more then 1 of the same type of tree? Any advice would help as I am completely new at this but I have always wanted a few fruit trees around. I live in Mauriceville, just north of Orange.
Thanks for the help.
Chris


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have Persian lime and Improved Meyer lemon trees in pots. they are self pollinating and are very fragrant when they bloom.

there's a very informative thread about avocado trees in this forum - just search for it.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Search around for minimum cold hours needed for your peaches. 

Unless you end up wanting to grow mushrooms, consider also that if you want a vegetable garden you might want to leave opening for morning to noon or so sunlight. The trees will make a canopy if you let them. Granted fruit trees aren't so bad but be wary of the water oak!


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

I have had good luck with all on you list except the peach trees. Peach trees do not like gumbo/rice field dirt. You should do well in Mauriceville.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

This link has everything you wanted to know about fruit tree varieties and more.

http://www.urbanharvest.org/advice/fruitgardening.html

Tate


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Wait until next winter and scout out the master gardener sales in your county/neighboring counties. They sell tons of different trees and plants that are suited for your area. The tree I missed last year was a 3/1 apple tree that has three different apples grafted onto one tree. I settled for a single varietal and have apples growing as we speak. Also have frost tolerant limes(don't get the mexican lime). Tons of stuff.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The Urban Harvet site has great info ....

It comes down to planting the right tree for this area.....

DONT buy them at the bog box stores and expect something grown in OK to grow well here in Texas

What area are you in?
If it freezes are you prepared to do whats needed to protect them?
What kind of soil do you have, have you thoguht about testing it?
- your local Ag extention office is a good source too.
do your homework and you wont have to do more platning


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Treesearch Farms*

*Most of the counties extension sale trees come from Treesearch farms up on the NW side of Houston. I have an account with them and I am going to check into having some of there stuff delivered. They are a wholesale place and require tax id to buy from. There prices are very fair. If I can work out a delivery I will post up and see if anybody wants anything they have. *


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Todd,

Treeeearch is one of the top notch places here in the Houston Area ...

Most of my citrus trees came from them. the owner Heidi gives alot of talks that are very informative.

If you are going to do an order from her i would be very intrested in hearing what your going to get..... it would be very cool to see you get a 2cool group buy from them ...

Treesearch is actually in my neighborhood and I have called them on occasion for advice.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

*OK I finally slowed down enough to make a phone call. They do deliver down here. That's my biggest issue. I really don't like driving in Houston. They deliver on Fridays and the order has to be placed by Thursday at noon. Also there is a $500 minimum. If any of you are interested in ordering any thing let me know what yo are looking for and what size container and I can get some prices. They have a huge variety of fruits trees that do well here. Including avacados, citrus, peaches, pears, apples, persimmon, plums, blueberry's, blackberries, bannanas, figs and on and on. *


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

*My direct email is [email protected] Please email me directly if you are interested in ordering some trees or just about any type of plant. *


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Muddskipper, send me your email address and I can send you a list of availablility. [email protected]*


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Years ago when I moved to my current home I planted figs, apple and pomegranate. All are thriving and have had no attention given whatsoever. In fact the fig tree turned into a monster and gives us cases of fig preserves every year. Tried peach but gave up after 3 of them died. Would love to have a pear tree but not enough room left in the yard.


----------

